# mrphyr's 2020 Lawn Journal - Mid August Reno



## mrphyr (May 11, 2020)

Hi everyone,

My backyard is in tough shape from the previous owner, so I am trying my hand at a reno. Besides the desire for a yard that is more grass than weeds, this is nearly a 100 year old house and yard slopes right into the foundation. I am located just outside NYC, so with everything on COVID lockdown, this seems like a great project to keep me busy.

I have been using @g-man's reno guide to help plan.

My big question right now is when to do the grading aspect of the reno? In between the first and second Round up application?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Do 3 rounds of round up. One early to kill most of the stuff, then do the grading, water it and do 2 rounds of round up.


----------



## mrphyr (May 11, 2020)

Made a checklist on Notion.so for the whole reno plan: https://www.notion.so/Lawn-Renovation-7f14557c326d48daa48c342b4f67dceb

Had to send in my Melnor Raincloud in for a firmware update. Hopefully get that back for next week.

On the docket for this week:

1) Sending in my soil sample for testing
2) Making a diagram of my plot
3) Budgeting for supplies needed


----------



## mrphyr (May 11, 2020)

Soil Test Results:


----------

